# Where can i buy bac water from?



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

As above i need some bac water to use with my hcg any ideas where the easyiest place to buy is?Cheers guys


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

Jay 69 said:


> As above i need some bac water to use with my hcg any ideas where the easyiest place to buy is?Cheers guys


http://www.researchlabsupply.com/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=159


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i got mine from the needle exchange


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

trickymicky69 said:


> i got mine from the needle exchange


serious i might give that a try  why would thay need it in there?

Ben


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice one i'll call them up tomorrow and ask them if not ill get it from the link above cheers guys


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

my needle exchange have it because a lot more people are using hcg nowadays. my guy there is very switched on and is always on hand to give me bins for disposal etc


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

trickymicky69 said:


> i got mine from the needle exchange


Is it bac water or sterile water. A lot of exchanges do sterile water but your damn lucky if yours does bac water.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

The box says "water for injections"

"the injection contains water that has been very carefully cleaned and purified so there are no chemicals, bacteria or mould in it. it is used to dissolve and dilute other medicines so that they can be given into your blood stream as an intravenous injection (into the vein). water is a natural substance in the body and so is unlikely to cause any problems."


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

That's steril water mate, Bac water has 0.9% sodium chloride and 0.9% benzyl alcohol added as a bacteriostatic preservative.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

whats the difference apart from the chemicals?

would i get a bad reaction?


----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)

Can u just walk into a chemist and ask for some or are they a bit funny about it.... Might try my local one in a while because i know i need some.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

No mate you can't really get it here in the uk. The site above is best bet as it's cheapest shipping.

Micky as far as I'm aware it's really the period of time that you can store it for, Sterial water is OK for a week and a bit but Bac Water can be stored for a few weeks, sorry can't remember the specifics.


----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)

Went to chemist they didnt know what i was on about ! Jokers....

Gonna go back in a while because they recon they can order it in, worth a try I suppose.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Make sure it's Bacteriostatic Water and not Steril Water.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

so do you reckon it will be ok if i use it within a week?


----------



## rob0519 (Mar 13, 2010)

Try ebay! Great seller lovemy3rs - item # 290398537384 for 3 bottles. She sells in larger quantities and ships to UK. Very reasonable and discounts larger quantities. Also has other supplies if you ask.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

trickymicky69 said:


> i got mine from the needle exchange


I have had water (disolvant) but not bac water????


----------



## Mas5ive (Jun 7, 2010)

Does anyone no where i can buy sterile water ?


----------



## Mas5ive (Jun 7, 2010)

or bac water ? cheers


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.bacteriostatic-water.co.uk/


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

needle exchange will give you amps of sterile water,for fvk all:thumb:


----------

